# Storing Batteries



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm wanting to stock up on 12v batteries. How do I store them?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We store ours in a cool dry spot in our basement in a plastic container, separated by type (A, AA, 9V, D, etc). We do our best to rotate them. We used to store some in our freezer in a plastic bag...(I read that it extends the life but we never saw proof) so we stopped. Plus they took up too much valuable freezer space.

EDIT;
I should read every word of the OP before I post, I mistakenly thought small batteries. My mistake.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Charged, and preferably connected to a battery maintainer.
If not being discharged, they shouldn't off-gas any significant amount, but some ventilation to the area should be allowed.

Also, what purpose will you have for these batteries?
Certain types are better for certain uses. Car batteries would not be the best choice for supporting long running systems, as an example.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

In to follow this


----------



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

I want to use them for back-up electricity (lights, fans, etc) and possibly for an inverter.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Like Kauboy said, use a battery maintainer. I used one on my RV engine battery and very good luck with the battery not sulfating. Try this link for more info. Never let a discharged or partially discharged battery sit for any length of time. The "house" battery for lighting, etc. in my RV was dual 6 volt golf cart batteries. with proper care and a maintainer, I got 15 years on the pair. 
Sulfation and How to Prevent it - Battery University


----------



## jdbushcraft (Mar 26, 2015)

Slippy said:


> We store ours in a cool dry spot in our basement in a plastic container, separated by type (A, AA, 9V, D, 12V etc). We do our best to rotate them. We used to store some in our freezer in a plastic bag...(I read that it extends the life but we never saw proof) so we stopped. Plus they took up too much valuable freezer space.


They are talking 12v marine batteries. But to your post, don't store regular batts in the freezer. They can burst.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

trips-man said:


> I want to use them for back-up electricity (lights, fans, etc) and possibly for an inverter.


A car battery is intended to deliver max amperage quickly, but not over a long period of time.
A golf cart battery, for example, is designed to provide a lower sustained amperage for an extended period of time.
For running lights and other appliances, you'll want to go with a slow drain battery, like a golf cart battery or a marine battery(not a starter battery).
These will last much longer for your use.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

It is amazing how long you can run a couple lights from a battery.
If I may make a suggestion you might want to pick up some 12 volt bulbs they take less electricity
than a 120 volt bulb using an inverted. 

I have ordered some 12 volt bulbs in different wattage's when they come in I am going to do a post
and list the wattage's it takes to run them. And maybe compare they to a 120 volt bulb using a small inverter.

Do you know what type of inverter you will need?


----------



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm not sure about the inverter, yet.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

trips-man said:


> I'm not sure about the inverter, yet.


Large batteries for long term use. Car and deep cycle marine are not suitable for house power applications. Are incredibly expensive. Batteries can and do loose a few percent of charge per day. That is why they must be constantly maintained.

Trojan batteries with smart carbon tech seem to be the most cost effective long term deep cycle solar or alternate energy batteries available right now. We'll maintained they will last ten years plus.


----------



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

Still learning about power inverters. What should I use to convert golf cart battery (for example) to power fans, heater?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The best way to store batteries is dry charged. When you want or need to put them into service you fill them with electrolyte and top the charge off. Dry charged batteries will store indefinitely in low humidity and cool temps. Like in a dry basement. You will get enough acid to fill the battery when you buy it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> We store ours in a cool dry spot in our basement in a plastic container, separated by type (A, AA, 9V, D, etc). We do our best to rotate them. We used to store some in our freezer in a plastic bag...(I read that it extends the life but we never saw proof) so we stopped. Plus they took up too much valuable freezer space.
> 
> EDIT;
> I should read every word of the OP before I post, I mistakenly thought small batteries. My mistake.


thought the same thing Slip. However, not to get off point, I store my small batteries in the fridge out in the garage. I hear they normally keep for 10 years and longer if in the fridge. Is this true?


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

trips-man said:


> Still learning about power inverters. What should I use to convert golf cart battery (for example) to power fans, heater?


I hope when you are saying "heater" you do not mean electric heater.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

BU-702: How to Store Batteries ? Battery University


----------



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

The small battery packages say 10 year shelf life. I wonder how long the shelf life really is if not in a fridge.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

trips-man said:


> I'm wanting to stock up on 12v batteries. How do I store them?


Dry unused is best. Have electrolyte to fill them.

Otherwise keep the tops clean and dry, trickle charge at least one a month, store on a non conductive surface.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Do not store them on a cement floor, it will drain them.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> store on a non conductive surface.


huh?

*Rancher*


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Do not store them on a cement floor, it will drain them.


This is more old history BS, this had something to do with the cases being made out of tar, or sealed with tar. It has nothing to do with modern 12 volt lead acid batteries.

*Rancher*


----------



## jdbushcraft (Mar 26, 2015)

It was supposed to be bad, as in they would drain fast, if left sitting on a concrete slab.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

jdbushcraft said:


> It was supposed to be bad, as in they would drain fast, if left sitting on a concrete slab.


Google it. This legend is historically based in fact. The first lead-acid batteries consisted of glass cells that were enclosed in tar-lined wooden boxes. A damp concrete floor could cause the wood to swell, breaking the glass inside. What really happens to the modern plastic encased battery is you take it out of the car to do engine work, set it on the floor, and weeks later it is dead. But not because you put it on a concrete floor, but because of self discharge, you could have set it on a couple pieces of 4X4's and it still would have been dead.

*Rancher*


----------



## jdbushcraft (Mar 26, 2015)

Right, but I remember that being passed down when I was a teen and that was long after the glass and wood. But yeah. It was just discharging normally.


----------

